# Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.



## Sushi (26. September 2011)

*Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Hallo,

mein alter Drucker gibt gerade den Geist auf, ich habe ihn nun eine lange Zeit gehabt und immer selbst nachgefüllt. Nun suche ich einen neuen, aktuellen Drucker, dessen Patronen man gut selbst nachfüllen kann, da das wesentlich billiger ist. Aber wie viele sicher wissen, funktioniert das nicht mit jedem Gerät, ohne die Patrone oder gar den Drucker selbst zu zerstören. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für mich?


Gruß

Sushi


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Canon-Drucker mit Einzeltintenpatronen.

Einen Reseter zum Patronentyp kaufen, die Patronen an der richtigen Stelle oben Anbohren, mit einer flachen Schraube und dazu passender Dichtung verschließen. (diese Variante eignet sich für CD/DVD-Direktdruch nur bedingt) 

Die aktuellen Patronen haben, Gott sei Dank, noch eine durchsichtige Füllstandsanzeige am Patronengehäuse.

Gute Ersatztinte in Großbundles gibt es auch genug.

Druckkopf ist unter einem warmen bis heißen Wasserstrahl, bei Antrocknungen, oder Druckstreifen, gut reinigbar und druckt hinterher wie Neu.

Anleitung fuer Canon Druckerpatronen mit Auto-Reset-Chip » tintenalarm.de

Canon Chip Resetter fr Druckerpatronen Canon CLI-521 und PGI-520BK, Canon Pixma IP4600, IP4700, MP540, MP630, Sudhaus Resetter

Canon PGI 520BK CLI 521C CLI 521M CLI 521Y CLI 521BK Chip Resetter

Chip Resetter fr Canon CLI-526 und PGI-525PGBK Druckerpatronen


----------



## Sushi (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Wunderbar, danke!


----------



## Toffelwurst (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Vorsicht mit Nachfülltinten, über Canon habe ich keine Informationen, aber Brother und Kyocera kontrollieren stichprobenartig eingesendete Drucker bzw. deren Tintenrückstände mit speziellen chemischen Analysen, ob Markentinte, oder billige Nachfülltinte verwendet wurde und verweigern eventuell die Garantie. Das selbe gilt für Toner, haben in der Firma im Jahr ca. zwei Fälle, bei denen die beiden Firmen die Drucker genau deswegen wieder zurücksenden.


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit Nachfülltinten, über Canon habe ich keine Informationen, aber Brother und Kyocera kontrollieren stichprobenartig eingesendete Drucker bzw. deren Tintenrückstände mit speziellen chemischen Analysen, ob Markentinte, oder billige Nachfülltinte verwendet wurde und verweigern eventuell die Garantie. Das selbe gilt für Toner, haben in der Firma im Jahr ca. zwei Fälle, bei denen die beiden Firmen die Drucker genau deswegen wieder zurücksenden.


 
Und genau das ist einfach nur Bevormundung seitens der Hersteller! Man nennt es auch Producktbindung!

Der Druckkopf bei Canon der Pixmaserie ist sehrwohl für Fremdtinte geeignet, selbst Epson geeignete Tinte, verarbeiten diese hervorragend.
Meistens ist ein defekt gar nicht im eigentlichen Sinne vorhanden, sondern nur der im Ruhebereich der Patronen befindliche Abtropfbehälter voll.
Da sich das nicht so ohne weiters abstellen lässt, gibt man den somit zur Reparatur.
Anderes Beispiel, es wird eine gewisse Druchkmenge für die Lebenszeit des Druckers vorgegeben und ist diese erreicht, ist aus die Maus.

So wird künstlich Bedarf nach neuen Geräten geschaffen obwohl es gar nicht nötig wäre.
Wer sieht ob mit 1 Picoliter, oder 3 Picolitertintentropfen gedruckt wird.

Ein Strich von einem zehntel Millimeter braucht genauso viel Tinte dafür und da ist es egal, ob 1, oder 3 Picolitertintentropfen verwendet werden, die Tintenmenge ändert sich nicht.

Fotos bekommen ihre Schärfe und Brilianz durch Verwendung von guten Fotopapier und der Beimischung von Schwarz. 
Ein gut geschoßenes Foto wird auch meistens was auf nem Fotodrucker!

Alles andere ist Humbuck!


----------



## Toffelwurst (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Ich wollte auch nicht sagen, dass die Drucker die Tinte oder den Toner nicht verarbeiten können, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass man unter Umständen seine Garantie riskiert. Ich betreibe selbst meinen Konica Minolta zuhause mit günstigen aufbereiteten Tonerkasetten, die allerdings vom Hersteller freigegeben sind.


----------



## Cuddleman (28. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nicht sagen, dass die Drucker die Tinte oder den Toner nicht verarbeiten können, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass man unter Umständen seine Garantie riskiert. Ich betreibe selbst meinen Konica Minolta zuhause mit günstigen aufbereiteten Tonerkasetten, die allerdings vom Hersteller freigegeben sind.


 
Das weis ich und hab auch nicht deine Antwort dementiert, geschweige negativ komentiert.

Nur auf den Mißstand in dieser Branche hingewiesen! Tinte ist eine Goldquelle, den Literpreisen nach zu urteilen.



P.S.:
Das Wort Fremdtinte, ist eignetlich nicht ganz richtig, da es nicht mal eine Handvoll Tintenhersteller gibt, von denen alle Drucker- und Tintenanbieter, ihre Tinten Beziehen bzw. Herstellen lassen!


----------



## Sushi (28. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Das bringt mich gerade auf die Idee einfach mal zu fragen: Also der "alte" Drucker ist ein Canon IP3500. Das Problem ist: Er druckt einfach kein Schwarz mehr. Ich habe die Patrone schon ggewechselt, sogar den Druckkopf ausgetauscht, aber leider passiert gar nichts. Farben gehen problemlos. Habt ihr eine Idee dazu?


----------



## Toffelwurst (28. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Treiberproblem, oder Defekt bei der Ansteuerung des Scharzdruckkopfs!


----------



## Harry70 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Ich betreibe einen Lexmark Drucker bei mir. Und da wird es mit Firmwareaktualisirungen unterbunder Patonen anderer Hersteller zu werwenden.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*



Sushi schrieb:


> Das bringt mich gerade auf die Idee einfach mal zu fragen: Also der "alte" Drucker ist ein Canon IP3500. Das Problem ist: Er druckt einfach kein Schwarz mehr. Ich habe die Patrone schon ggewechselt, sogar den Druckkopf ausgetauscht, aber leider passiert gar nichts. Farben gehen problemlos. Habt ihr eine Idee dazu?


 
Den Druckkopf ausbauen und unter warmen bis heißen Wasser,letzteres nur wenn nicht zu kalkhaltig, beidseitig komplett solange Ausspülen, bis keine Farben mehr herauskommen. 

Dabei kannst du auch gleich sehen, ob überhaupt noch Schwarz bei rauskommt, oder ob die Düsen dazu schon zulange eingetrocknet sind. 

Damit das Ausspülen bei hartnäckiger Antrocknung der Tinte besser funktioniert, löse beide Druckkopfseiten mit einigen Tropfen Tintenentferner/-löser in jedem Düsen/Behälterbereich auf!

Nach dem Spülen das ganze mit einem saugfähigen Toch solange Trocknen bis aus den Düsen keine Feuchtigkeit mehr heraus zieht.
Danach sofort die Druckkopfeinheit und Tintenpatronen wieder einsetzen, das Kalibrierungsprogramm durchlaufen lassen, bzw. ein paar S/WSeiten und Farbseiten drucken.


Keine Föntrocknung, da sonst bei kalkhaltigem Wasser, der Kalk in der Düse verbleibt und den Düsenkanal verstopft.Das ist dann nicht mehr herausspülbar! 

Zu 90% hat das bei diesen Druckern mit eigenen Druckkopf, bisher zum Erfolg geführt. 65-90€ kann man sich Sparen.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*



Harry70 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe einen Lexmark Drucker bei mir. Und da wird es mit Firmwareaktualisirungen unterbunder Patonen anderer Hersteller zu werwenden.


 
Dergleichen erwähnte ich, nur nicht wortwörtlich. 

Deshalb war der Lexmark Z65n, das einzige Lexmarkprodukt, dem ich mein Vertrauen schenkte. Druckpatrone mit eigenen Druckkopf, für Wenigdrucker gar nicht empfehlenswert!

Warum soll man 15-30€ für solche Patronen mit Druckkopf draufzahlen, gegenüber Patronen die das nicht haben. 

z.B.: 
Ein Ersatzdruckkopf für einen Pixma iP 4300 bekommt man für 65-90€. Bei meinem bisherigen Druckvolumen, mit Nachfüllen der Druckpatronen, sowie dem Reseten der dabei verwendeten Originalpatronen, gegenüber den Patronen mit eigenem Druckkopf (die man in der Regel max. 4mal Wiederbefüllen kann), hätte ich seit 2006, den Druckkopf schon 12mal ersetzen können. 

Diverse Restriktionen, sind auch bei etlichen Canonmodellen vorgenommen worden!


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Wer zwingt einen dazu solche "Updates" zu installieren?


----------



## Toffelwurst (30. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wer zwingt einen dazu solche "Updates" zu installieren?


 
Schon jemals Probleme mit einem Drucker gehabt?
Dann ruf mal den Support an und sag du hast ein Problem, noch bevor du erklären kannst was für eins wirst du nach der Firmwareversion gefragt: Ach sie haben noch die von 2009 installieren sie bitte mal die neue und rufen sie dann nochmal an. Und wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wie ein normaler Office-User die aktuelle Firmware seines Druckers sichert bist du mein persönlicher Held. Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für Drucker sondern jegliche Hardware mit Firmware und für Software ganz besonders. Wenn Probleme auftauchen bei denen nur der Support helfen kann kannst eigl. bevor du anrufst die Firmware updaten, weil die dir auch nichts anderes erzählst.


----------



## fastcheck (9. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Tintenstrahl-Drucker, dessen Patronen sich zum selbst nachfüllen eignen.*

Ja, das ist die Grundvoraussetzung, bevor man den Support anrufen kann. Die fragen immer zuerst nach der Firmware oder der Version! Wenn man hier nicht auf dem neusten Stand ist, dann muss man dies erst machen, bevor die einem helfen. Das Problem könnte sich ja dadurch von alleine lösen 

Wegen den nachfüllbaren Patronen, würde ich dich auf diese Website verweisen. Das ist das reine Paradies für Refill bzw. Rebuilt Toner!


----------

